# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Cilet jane hardisqet me te sigurta per ruajtjen e te dhenave per kohe te gjate..

## florieconomy

Pershendetje!

Mund te me  thote dikush se cfare hardisqesh(*modelin ,marken apo prodhimin*) rekomandoni ju per te ruajtur te dhenat per nje kohe te gjate dhe te *sigurte*.?

Kush jane me te mirat , per nga cilesia e ruajtjes , hardisqet e jashtem apo ato te zakonshmet ?

FALEMINDERIT !!..

----------


## benseven11

GT 4TB G Safe jan shume te sigurta dhe bejne nje autobackup ne real time.
Kjo pajisje ka dy hard drive 2 TB secila ku ruhet ne secilin prej tyre nje kopje e te dhenave.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...rnal_Hard.html
===
Ose mund te perdoresh servise kllaud nga Google,ose Yahoo dhe i ngarkon(upload) te gjitha te dhenat dhe i ruan si kopje ne data centrat qe ka Google dhe Yahoo-ja.
Te dhenat jane te sigurta dhe  te administrura nga personel shume i kulifikuar.
Pervec kesaj raksat ne datacentrat jane pajisje te reja shume cilesore.Keshtu qe nuk ka humbje,ka edhe  data centra qe kane hapesira ruajtje per backup .Materialin qe do ruash duhet ta ziposesh me winrar dhe mbrosh me password me jo me pak se 10 karaktere.
Ne winrar kur e hap ke nje buton advanced.Klik atje per te klikuar me vone ne "set password" dhe futur passwordin dy here.

----------

